# Boulder Creek - 4 Mile Log/Snag



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

Does it look like you could get in and cut it with a saw before the water gets too high?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

It is hard to see. It is in the water. It looked like a cottonwood about 12" in dia. Let me take a look at it today, when I go down to Boulder.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

*more info*

Just wondering if anyone has had a chance to look at it better?


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

My friend Tom and I are going to take a look tomorrow at 9:30 meeting at the upper parking lot of Eben G Fine. If any other boaters are around come by. Otherwise, I'll report back. I don't have any experience removing wood. We'll have ropes and hand saws. Anyone have a chainsaw? I understand that it's underwater, though.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

The top of the log is at the top of the water level. It looks kind of stuck to the bottom for now.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

*First attempt to clean up wood*

Here is the tree below the Buttress and 100 yards up from the bridge. We trimmed branches from tree and cleaned up the best we could with a handsaw. Cheyenne stopped by with a cool hand powered "chain saw". So we tackled a good part of the log so that there would be a right channel as well as the one on the left. We spent most of the time trying to secure the log we cut on the right bank about 20 yards downstream. It will be set free when the water comes up. Does anyone have a chainsaw or wench? We were able to walk upstream from bridge on riiver right to access the tree.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

SueCherry said:


> Does anyone have a chainsaw or wench?


I have both a chainsaw and a wench but the wench refuses to use the chainsaw. 
I do actually have a chainsaw and could probably help out. Are you saying the log is moved to the bank and you're worried it will relocate?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Good work!


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

MikeG, yes, I do think the log will relocate when the water comes up. You can easily get to the log on the right bank now where we lodged it. It is about 20 yards down from the rest of the tree that is still lodged firmly in the river. If you could cut it up, I think it would be easier to get on the bank. I can help out.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll take a look today.


----------

